# Schnur an Rolle Befestigen



## captain_iglo (7. August 2006)

*Schnur auf Freilaufrolle WICHTIG*

Hallo zusammen!
Habe folgende Frage:
Wie kann ich Schnur auf eine Freilaufrolle aufziehen? 
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie man das fachgerecht macht.....Link zu Anleitung wäre auch super...
Danke im voraus.....


----------



## BennyO (7. August 2006)

*AW: Schnur an Rolle Befestigen*

Hi Capitain Iglo,

der Knoten für die Befestigung der Schnur an der rolle ist eigentlich ganz einfach.

Guck infahc mal hier:






Gruß Benny


----------



## Raabiat (7. August 2006)

*AW: Schnur an Rolle Befestigen*

...oder such ma bei google nach Spulenachsenknoten#h


----------



## Beastmaster90 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schnur an Rolle Befestigen*

den knoten da oben und dann masch noch ein wundetollen tesa dran glaube mir dann kann retten^^


----------

